# Где сделать МРТ?



## Admin (8 Сен 2006)

Я думаю многим будет интересно знать, что такое МРТ и где его можно сделать.
МРТ - метод диагностики (в том числе и позвоночника), имеет следующие достоинства (по сравнению с КТ)

1. Не имеет лучевой нагрузки
2. Имеет более высокое разрешение (возможность оценить мягкие ткани)
3. Получение изображения в любых плоскостях (не перекладывая больного, что важно при травмах)

Недостатки - исследуемый должен лежать совершенно неподвижно, движения искажают изображение.

Некоторые больные, страдающие клаустрофобией, не могут проходить это исследование. МРТ (магнитно резонансная томография) дороже, чем КТ. Недостатком является и то, что на изображениях с низким пространственным разрешением компактное вещество черное, и на этом фоне переломы видны хуже, чем при других методах исследования.

Всю информацию желательно указывать полностью: адреса и телефоны не только в Москве и России, но и по всем странам, в том числе и за рубежом.

Будем благодарны врачам за такую информацию


----------



## Helen (8 Сен 2006)

*Санкт-Петербург*

1. МРТ - *Диагностический центр МАПО* (Заневский пр)

2. МРТ - *ГОУ № 15*. Удельная, 22
тел (812) 293-4010, 293-6675 (предварительная запись)


----------



## Ell (13 Янв 2007)

еще что касается *Санкт-Петербурга* :

1. *Дорожная клиническая больница*

195271, Санкт-Петербург, пр. Мечникова, 27
Центр платных медицинских услуг
Тел.: 545-03-68 (диспетчер)

2. *Покровская больница*

199106, г. Санкт-Петербург, Васильевский остров, Большой проспект, д. 85
Отдел платных услуг (располагается на первом этаже кардиологического корпуса)
Тел.: 322-0303, 322-0808
часы работы: 8.00-20.00, выходные и праздничные дни 9.00-17.00

3. *СПбНИПНИ им. В.М.Бехтерева*

192019, Санкт-Петербург, ул. Бехтерева 3
Тел.: 567-90-39 или 567-73-26

4. *Альтермед*

СПб, Северный проспект, д. 18/1
Тел.: 601-21-21


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2007)

*Магнитно-резонансная томография в Москве*

248-40-00 ММА им.Сеченова. 2800 руб.
137-02-97 ЦКБ. 2500 руб. Запись по четвергам с 10.00 до 10.30
160-95-86 Госп. МПС.
280-89-92/82 Пр. Мира
984-41-80 НИИ психиатрии
939-48-20 МГУ
375-41-20 ГКБ №15. Выхино
490 -59-03 ЦКБГА Иваньковское шоссе д.3
471-14-00 ГКБ №20. М. Бабушкинская
268-23-81 ГКБ №33.Сокольники
395-64-98/30 ГКБ № 83. Ореховый бульвар
137-02-97 Ак.Наук (наркоз)
438-76-47/23-33 ЦАГПТ ул. Опарина ( нарокоз)
160-95-54 МПС
442-70-53 Клин.бол. №1. Упр. Дел. През.
414-63-97 КЦ
366-25-72/26-34 Электозаводская (наркоз)
166-93-33;166-93-43 Ул. Парковая 10, м. Измайловская»
490-21-08 Волоколамское шоссе д.80
490-32-12 ЦКБ
124-92-44 НЦ эндокринологии РАМН. М. Академическая,
ул. Дм. Ульянова д. 11
391-81-11 «Вита Ас» Орехово
248-40-00 Акад. Им. Сеченова
172-97-11; 172-99-27 Госп. Ветер. Войны.
Волгоградский проспект д.168
36-41-31 Рязань
561-85-63; 564-67-30 Красногорск
556-18-71; 8-248-460-55 Жуковский
*Рентгеновская томография в Москве*2
69-04-88 Авиац. Госпиталь. Сокольники
371-35-76 ЛДЦ. м.Кузьминки
936-93-71; 936-92-30 РДБК
788-33-88 Центр эндохир. и литотрипсии ш. Энтузиастов д. 62
283-25-12 ГКБ №40. м. ВДНХ
254-60-95 ГКБ №13. Филатова
*Томография в Подмосквье*
513-72-40 Королёв
599-72-40 Одинцово
441-84-44 м. Университет
956-93-71; 936-14-39 Обнинск


----------



## ИринаЕрм (18 Янв 2007)

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйсто, где можно сделать снимок позвоночника в Москве и сколько данная услуга стоит?


----------



## Ell (18 Янв 2007)

*ИринаЕрм*, здесь Вы найдете полную информацию:

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum6/thread528.html


----------



## ИринаЕрм (18 Янв 2007)

Спасибо большое!)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2007)

Посматривайте, буду вносить добавления.

http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-s-poleznymi-sovetami-11/tomografija-v-moskve-i-moskovskoj


----------



## abelar (6 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Где сделать МРТ?*

Недавно открылись: *в СПб.  на ул.Рижской д.12*. 

Прямо напротив меня! 
Стоимость aproх. 3000руб за "отдел позвоночника"....
очереди нет....(пока)


----------



## Андрей_63 (28 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Где сделать МРТ?*

Информация по МОСКВЕ.

ФГУ "ПОЛИКЛИНИКА №3" УПРАВЛЕНИЯ ДЕЛАМИ ПРЕЗИДЕНТА РФ, ОТДЕЛЕНИЕ
ЛУЧЕВОЙ ДИАГНОСТИКИ КАБ. КТ, МРТ 
тел.680-89-82, 680-97-01. 
Грохольский пер., д.31

Цена - 3612 руб.
ВАЖНО: устройство - SIEMENS MAGNETOM EXPERT, мощность - 1,0 Тесла.


----------



## Irusya (4 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Где сделать МРТ?*

В Москве МРТ 
ЦКБ РАН на ул. Фотиевой, 12, рядом Воробьевы горы. 
тел. 930-91-95

 МРТ поясн.-кресц. отдела стоит 3500 
Аппарат PHILIPS 1,5 Tл.


----------



## ЕленаМ (29 Сен 2008)

*Ответ: Где сделать МРТ?*

В Санкт-Петербурге
Центр МРТ: *ЦМРТ - Центр лучевой диагностики и магнитно-резонансной томографии*
Торфяная дорога, д. 9, ст. метро "Старая деревня"
телефон: +7-812-941-40-03.

Аппарат General Electric SIGNA 1.5T


----------



## KVS40 (15 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Где сделать МРТ?*

Подскажите, где в Москве делают МРТ с лучьшим качеством и более информативные, из предложенного выше списка? Ведь есть и старые аппараты и новые в цвете и 3D.

И что означают показатели в Тесла? Что лучьше, больше или меньше?


----------



## AlexeyK (14 Май 2009)

*Ответ: Где сделать МРТ?*

В Питере: Клиническая больница №122 им. Л.Г. Соколова (б. ЦМСЧ-122) Федерального медико-биологического агентства

Аппарат: Филипс Интера, 1,5 Тесла
Вес пациента: до 120 кг

Уже работает: Сименс Магнетом Верио, 3,0 Тесла, 32 канала, технология Tim (сканирование с движением стола, время сканирования - от 8 мин)
вес пациента - до 250 кг.
Три компьютерных томографа: Сименс пошаговый, GE - спиральный, Сименс Сенсейш 40 - многослойный спиральный, 40 срезов за один оборот, КТ-ангиография, КТ-коронарография
Есть спектроскопия, ангиография, коронарография, перфузия миокарда и мозга, трактография, ректальная катушка и все остальное. Короче - есть все. Цены - на 10-15% выше, чем на 1,5 Тесла.

*тел.: 449-6035 или +79030929724*


----------



## Kaaty (7 Окт 2009)

Пожалуйста, подскажите,* где сделать МРТ спины (шея, грудной отдел и поясница) в Москве толстому человеку - 198 см рост, вес 180 кг.*

На Островитянова нашли открытый томограф, но у них ограничения по телу лежа - 32 см в высоту и 46 см в ширину. А пациент немного шире в обоих направлениях (((


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Окт 2009)

*Ответ:  Где сделать МРТ?*



AlexeyK написал(а):


> Сименс Магнетом Верио, 3,0 Тесла, 32 канала, технология Tim (сканирование с движением стола, время сканирования - от 8 мин)
> вес пациента - до 250 кг. Есть спектроскопия, ангиография, коронарография, перфузия миокарда и мозга, трактография, ректальная катушка и все остальное. Короче - есть все. Цены - на 10-15% выше, чем на 1,5 Тесла.


 Вау, снимков нет взглятуть?


----------



## BBelik (30 Дек 2009)

В Санкт-Петербурге
Прием пациентов на магнитно-резонансном томографе (МРТ, ЯМР) осуществляется в Российском научно-исследовательском институте нейрохирургии им. А.Л.Поленова по ЧЕТВЕРГам с 9-30 до позднего вечера. Адрес: СПб, ул. Маяковского, д.12

Найти легко: м.Маяковкая, улица отходит от Невского. Институт расположен по левой от Невского стороне улицы, недоходя ул.Жуковского, напротив Снегиревки (роддом). Ориентир - памятник А.Л.Поленову. В институте вахтер покажет, где кабинет МРТ.

Аппарат Signa Excite GE, поле 1,5 Тесла, новый. Стоимость 3000 руб один отдел.

Обследование проводит специалист, который занимается МРТ более 22 лет - зав. кафедрой лучевой диагностики, профессор Холин Александр Васильевич


----------



## Hawa (28 Ноя 2010)

я делала МРТ в г. Видное good (это ближнее Подмосковье по каширке)
там аппарат Aperto 0,4T фирмы Hitachi (Япония)

цена 3900 за 1 отдел
очереди нет
тел (495) 223-23-07


----------



## manka (14 Апр 2011)

МРТ отделение клиники НТМ - ЮВAO Москва
*ООО «Клиника НТМ»*

Московская область, город Дзержинский, улица Угрешская, дом 20. Удаленность от МКАД 1,5 км
+7 (495) 544-10-60, +7 (495) 544-10-80
(Джержинский - 1.5 км. от МКАД)


----------



## ниймили (20 Май 2011)

А где можно сделать МРТ в Калиниграде?


----------



## Leine (30 Июн 2011)

*Санкт-Петербург*

Клиника *«Промед Плюс»*
ул. Литовская, д.8
тел. (812) 642-29-79
(МРТ до восьми часов вечера; по выходным пока не работают)

МРТ одного отдела стоит 2600 рублей.


----------



## Karolin (10 Июл 2011)

*Моква*

клиника новая, радует отсутствием очередей и низкими ценами (от 2500 руб)
*Аппарат МРТ 1,5 Тесла,
 производство General Electric*

*Адрес: 2-ая Ямская, д. 9, м. Марьина роща, 
 1 этаж в здании мед. центра GMS clinic

Ежедневно с 9.00 до 21.00 (без выходных)

*

*Тел.: (495) 781-55-75
*


----------



## mar (7 Авг 2011)

А вот еще место, где можно сделать МРТ в Москве, в районе м. Динамо/Аэропорта.

Мед. центр «Высокие Технологии». Открытый томограф, индукция 0,4 Тл. Вес пациента — до 240 кг.
Персонал центра сертифицирован на базе НИИ радиологии РФ.
Адрес такой:
г. Москва, ул. Красноармейская, д.11, корп. 2.
Станция метро «Динамо», район Городской клинической больницы им. С.П. Боткина.

+7(495)646-20-07; +7(495)781-40-44
Режим работы: с 9:00 до 20:00, без перерывов и выходных.


----------



## Kitty (2 Окт 2011)

В Кунцевском центре под научным руководством В. И. Дикуля применяется аппарат открытого типа мощностью 0,4 Тесла, позволяющий проходить диагностику пациентам, страдающим клаустрофобией, не дающими использовать классический закрытый томограф.
Кунцевский центр под руководством  В. И.Дикуля:
121359, г. Москва, ул. Партизанская, 41.
Телефон:  (495) 665-03-53
Проезд
Станция «Молодежная»
1 вагон из центра. 10 минут пешком
На автобусах 58, 73, 794, 135,
выход на третьей остановке «Школа».
Время работы центра:
пн., ср., пт.:
8:00 — 22:00
вт., чт.:
8:00 — 21:00
сб., вс.:
9:00 — 20:00
МРТ — ежедневно с 8:00 до 22:00


----------



## Галюня (19 Ноя 2011)

В Калуге МРТ(и КТ ) можно сделать по адресу ул. Болотникова д.1 (железнодорожная больница)
Тел.(4842) 78-11-88, 78-45-56, 78-45-58, моб. тел. 8-920-898-99-55.
Работают с 7-00 до 23-00. Ограничения по весу 134 кг.
Еще можно сделать МРТ в областной больнице в Аненках. Чтобы записаться ,нужно туда съездить.

Тверь тел.(4822) 35-48-15, 35-48-16.

Нижний Новгород -
ул. Нестерова, д.34, тел.(831) 432-23-63, 432-23-20.
ш. Московское, д.144, тел.(831) 279-37-22, 279-02-58.
ул. Героя Смирнова, д. 71 тел.(831) 269-00-75, 269-00-85.

Воронеж тел.(4732) 35-55-91, 35-53-87, 95-65-71.

Красноярск-
ул. Коломенская д.26 тел.(391) 262-42-81, 262-38-59.
ул.Вильского д.11 тел.(391) 247-87-30, 298-46-96.

Рязань тел.(4912) 93-58-82, 93-58-83, 93-58-84.

Челябинск-
ул. Воровского д.9А тел.(351) 261-26-66, 232-74-98.
ул. Медгородок д.8 лит.А ,тел.(351) 247-54-70, 8(922) 639-51-80.

Саратов тел.(8452) 52-95-99, 52-96-42, 56-17-17.

Пермь-
бульвар Гагарина д.68 тел.(342) 217-91-90, 263-34-38.
ул.Лобачевского д.26 тел.(342) 284-34-13, 284-34-00.

Волгоград-
ул. Андижанская д.1 тел.(8442) 67-13-78, 67-22-10, 67-23-74.
ул. Ополченская д.8 тел. (8442) 29-45-45, 29-47-47, 29-55-55.

Краснодар тел. (861) 222-16-39, 222-17-03.

Пенза тел.(8412) 49-49-67, 49-99-64, 49-54-59.

Самара тел.(846) 932-55-00, 932-55-01.

Ростов-на Дону тел.(863) 271-99-34, 271-99-39.

Барнаул тел.(3852) 61-56-01, 61-56-02.

Липецк тел.(4742) 34-50-00,36-36-00.

Тольятти тел.(8482) 48-46-55, 48-46-56.

Иваново тел.(4932)59-14-44, 59-18-88

Владимир тел.(4922) 53-45-66, 53-45-68.

Казань тел.(843) 555-7-555, 542-25-75,


----------



## Галюня (20 Ноя 2011)

Кисловодск  тел. (87937) -70-332, 70-334, 8(928)341-98-48.

Ижевск тел. (3412) 904-305, 904-345.

Ульяновск тел.(8422) 51-60-60, 8(937)455-07-62.

Набережные Челны тел.(8552) 47-04-07, 46-50-20.

Тула тел.(4872) 71-00-22, 71-00-33, 8(920)780-00-33.

Новосибирск тел.(383) 337-98-00, 337-05-95.

Уфа тел.(347) 246-03-35, 246-03-40, 246-03-45.

Кемерово тел.(3842) 32-28-08, 32-28-07, 34-64-34.

Томск тел.(3822) 66-11-11, 66-11-00.

Чебоксары тел.(8352) 23-56-84, 23-56-27.

Новокузнецк тел.(3843) 73-47-51, 73-47-53.

Киров тел. 8(8332) 71-55-11, 71-55-22.

Смоленск тел. 8(4812) 65-41-14, 64-88-08, 8(920)313-22-53.

Омск тел.8(3812) 26-35-32, 26-34-27.

Екатеринбург тел.8(343) 322-19-06, 322-19-07, 322-19-08, 322-19-09.

Астрахань тел.8(8512) 32-35-11, 48-18-48, 48-27-27.


----------



## ArcSlogger (4 Дек 2011)

*Город Рязань*:
В Рязани МРТ делают в нескольких местах:
Мервинская больница (ул. Мервинская, д. 16, тел. 341234, 997025)
Больница Семашко (ул. Семашко, д. 3, к. 4а, тел. 975080, 975090)
ВЕДМЕД Эксперт (Малое шоссе, д. 18, тел. 913163, 913767)
Карлиологический диспансер (ул. Стройкова, д. 96, тел. 768570)
Областная клиническая больница (Интернациональная, д. 3а, тел. 362672)
Центр «Эксперт» (ул. проф. Никулина, д. 3, тел. 923992)


----------



## Барыня (16 Янв 2012)

Но ведь Россия состоит не только из Москвы и Санкт-Петербурга! А все указанные центры от нас далеко! Я вот сталкнулась с проблемой в Ростовской области. И унас можно сделать МРТ в трёх местах: ОКДЦ ул. Пушкинская 127 , аппарата два. один на 1.5 Тесла,  второй - 3 Тесла, стоимость от 4000т. до 6000т. . Областная клиническая больница №1 на ул. Благодатная . И на ул. Коммунистический 20.


----------



## Елена Чикова (16 Янв 2012)

Московская область, г. Истра, ул. Московская, д. 48. От метро Тушинская ходит автобус №372, остановка "Нутриция".
Магнитно-резонансный томограф OPENMARK 4000 открытого типа, 0,42Т. Исследование одного отдела позвоночника - 2900 руб, при проведении 2-го исследования скидка 15%, при проведении 3-го и последующих 20%. Работает с 9.00 до 21.00 без выходных по предварительной записи.
Телефон: (495)782-50-03


----------



## Анжелла (5 Мар 2012)

МРТ, МАММОГРАФИЯ
Московская обл. г.Видное
Ольховая д.11
(495)223-23-07


----------



## Елена Чикова (5 Мар 2012)

Елена Чикова написал(а):


> Московская область, г. Истра, ул. Московская, д. 48. От метро Тушинская ходит автобус №372, остановка "Нутриция".
> Магнитно-резонансный томограф OPENMARK 4000 открытого типа, 0,42Т. Исследование одного отдела позвоночника - 2900 руб, при проведении 2-го исследования скидка 15%, при проведении 3-го и последующих 20%. Работает с 9.00 до 21.00 без выходных по предварительной записи.
> Телефон: (495)782-50-03


Обман, везде обман Делала повторно МРТ, никаких скидок там нет


----------



## Ольга . (5 Мар 2012)

Лена, скидки обычно предоставляются, если одновременно делают исследования двух и более отделов.


----------



## Анжелла (5 Мар 2012)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Лена, скидки обычно предоставляются, если одновременно делают исследования двух и более отделов.


если кому действительно нужно, то могу пожертвовать один талончик на 10% скидку в видно, так как я была на празднике по случаю открытия поликлиники то удалось получить пригласительный корешок


----------



## Елена Чикова (5 Мар 2012)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Лена, скидки обычно предоставляются, если одновременно делают исследования двух и более отделов.


Может быть, но не там. При мне звонила женщина, записывалась на МРТ всего позвоночника, ей посчитали по полной


----------



## Антонова Жанна Ивановна (20 Апр 2012)

По всей России есть сеть диагностических центров *"ТОМОГРАД"(Московская обл., Ярославска обл., Нижегородская обл., Башкортостан, Алтайский край, Красноярский край, Краснодарский край).*
Более подробную информацию можно посмотреть на сайте *tomograd.ru*.
Сама посещала их центры, расположенные в Московской области. Аппараты нового пока поколения, открытого типа. Очень довольна.


----------



## IceCream (26 Апр 2012)

Уфа, Башкортостан:

1) ЛДЦ МИБС
г. Уфа, пр. Октября, д.71/1,
ОКБ на ст. Уфа ОАО РЖД
8(347) 246-03-35
8(347) 246-03-40
8(347) 246-03-45
8(937) 362-27-72

2) Томоград
450083, Россия, республика Башкортостан,
город Уфа, улица Шафиева, дом 2, корпус 6
Клиника БГМУ (корпус 6)
Телефоны:
8 (347) 246-09-96
8 (917) 359-90-39

3) МРТ Экспер
450055, Респ.Башкортостан, г. Уфа, ул. Российская, д. 68
8-(347)-246-17-03, 246-16-36

4) БСМП №22 
450106, Россия, Республика Башкортостан, г.Уфа, ул. Батырская, 39/2,
(347) 255-44-30.


----------



## MRT_dir (5 Май 2012)

Центр лучевой диагностики и МРТ профессора В.А. Фокина - Санкт-Петербург, Торфяная дорога дом 9, метро Старая деревня. Телефон: 490-67-74, 941–40–03 Аппарат 1,5 Тесла, врачи - доктора и кандидаты медицинских наук.
Центр лучевой диагностики и МРТ профессора В.А. Фокина - г. Выборг, ул. Куйбышева дом 10, телефон 8 813 7821640, аппарат открытого типа, врачи - доктора и кандидаты медицинских наук.


----------



## kira88 (7 Май 2012)

Наиболее качественно МРТ в Петербурге на сегодняший день делают в двух местах -
в Василеостровском Центре МРТ-диагностики (Адрес: Санкт-Петербург, 16-я линия В.О., д.81, тел. 8 (812) 309-53-97).
 и в ЛДЦ МИБС .
В обоих местах работают лучшие специалисты врачи-рентгенологи, правда в ЛДЦ МИБС будет наверно немного подороже.


----------



## Анастасия.69 (18 Май 2012)

Делала МРТ  в Промед Плюс на Литовской 8. С этим МРТ приехала к нейрохирургу. Оказалось- МРТ все мутное, врач сказал переделать, а после переделывания в гор. больнице № 2 оказалось, что у меня не совсем точный диагноз. На МРТ из Промеда -грыжа 7 мм, а в больнице- 2 протузии и грыжа. сиквестированная. Сиквест 9 на 6 мм. 
Так что на счет МРТ в Промеде- лучше там не делать!!!


----------



## АндрейM (23 Сен 2012)

Я делал МРТ в Ново-Переделкино на аппарате Сименс(Германия) 1 Тл. mrtcenter.ru (тел: (495)733-64-24)


----------



## Marina_Svet (19 Окт 2012)

пожалуйста, где лучше сделать МРТ мозга и позвоночника
 В чем разница этого исследования с контрастом и без. Сколько это стоит на рынке услуг? Можно ли записать на носитель и забрать с собой результат томографии?
За все ваши ответы большое спасибо


----------



## Антенна (19 Окт 2012)

вот здесь список, там разнообразие и мест, и цен, и аппаратов. Забрать на носитель можно и нужно, Вы ведь за услугу будете платить, обязаны выдать диск (в основном везде выдают). 
http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-s-poleznymi-sovetami-11/tomografija-v-moskve-i-moskovskoj


----------



## Лена из Питера (1 Ноя 2012)

здесь еще есть много адресов МРТ  
http://mrt-rus.info/adresa/


----------



## AlexeyK (18 Ноя 2012)

Marina_Svet написал(а):


> пожалуйста, где лучше сделать МРТ мозга и позвоночника
> В чем разница этого исследования с контрастом и без. Сколько это стоит на рынке услуг? Можно ли записать на носитель и забрать с собой результат томографии?
> За все ваши ответы большое спасибо


Сделать можно везде, где есть МРТ-установки с индуктивностью магнитного поля не менее 1,5 Тесла - это оптимально, но можно и на ппаратах с меньшей индуктивностью. В большей степени качество исследования зависит от знаний и опыта врача, чем от аппарата. Чем выше индуктивность, тем больше однородность поля и меньше артефактов. На аппаратах с индуктивностью 3 Тесла еще и время исследования меньше.
Контрастирование мозга проводится либо для выявления нарушения гематоэнцефалического барьера (например, при опухолях), либо для более точного изображения сосудов (но на МРТ их можно увидеть и без контраста). Вообще-то решение о контрастировании принимает врач, проводящий исследование. При МРТ позвоночника контрастирование не требуется.
По ценам и возможностям  посмотрите http://med122.com/news/detail/1145/ - там как раз есть 1,5 и 3,0 Тесла. Работают 7 дней в неделю. Есть скидки. Цены - как везде, на что-то меньше, на что-то больше. Но не намного. Врачи ответственные, знающие. Некоторых знают и уважают и в стране и за рубежом. Нормальные, вменяемые.


----------



## doclega (9 Авг 2013)

ЛДЦ МИБС Киров.


----------



## kluver (15 Авг 2013)

Где в Москве можно сделать МРТ поясничного отдела без направлений и прочей бумажной волокиты?
И стоит ли делать, если рентген ничего не показал, а следующая консультация невролога через 1,5 недели? Или не торопиться, пока "доктор не пропишет"? Или можно сделать МРТ и там же получить консультацию по результатам (без бюрократических проволочек)?


----------



## Loccitane (15 Авг 2013)

kluver написал(а):


> Где в Москве можно сделать МРТ поясничного отдела без направлений и прочей бумажной волокиты?
> И стоит ли делать, если рентген ничего не показал, а следующая консультация невролога через 1,5 недели? Или не торопиться, пока "доктор не пропишет"? Или можно сделать МРТ и там же получить консультацию по результатам (без бюрократических проволочек)?


Я делала в открытом томографе ( т.к. клаустрофобия) в Медицинском центре "Столица" *Адрес: Москва, Большой Власьевский переулок, д. 9* (м. Смоленская, Кропоткинская). Цена на поясничный отдел 4300 рублей


----------



## kluver (15 Авг 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> Я делала в открытом томографе ( т.к. клаустрофобия) в Медицинском центре "Столица" *Адрес: Москва, Большой Власьевский переулок, д. 9* (м. Смоленская, Кропоткинская). Цена на поясничный отдел 4300 рублей


Про них много отрицательных отзывов... И, я так понимаю, Вас на МРТ направили и консультировали не в Столице...


----------



## Loccitane (15 Авг 2013)

Сама пошла без консультаций


----------



## kluver (15 Авг 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> Сама пошла без консультаций


А потом, с результатами - куда пошли?


----------



## Loccitane (15 Авг 2013)

К травматологу- ортопеду  узнавать про операцию


----------



## kluver (15 Авг 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> К травматологу- ортопеду узнавать про операцию


 
А как вы узнали, что нужно идти к травматологу-ортопеду, а не неврологу?


----------



## Loccitane (15 Авг 2013)

У меня у брата была грыжа в 14 лет, его оперировали. У меня очень большие грыжи были, такие точно консервативно не лечаться, плюс нога болела. Вот сразу и пошла. Консервативно не лечилась!
У  меня была так: заболела спина-заболела нога- МРТ- Доктор- операция


----------



## doclega (16 Авг 2013)

Диагностика такого уровня (МРТ, рентрген,КТ....) это не поход в парикмахерскую! Её должен назначать врач! Не занимайтесь ерундой и не тратьте Ваши деньги попусту!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2013)

doclega написал(а):


> Диагностика такого уровня (МРТ, рентрген,КТ....) это не поход в парикмахерскую! Её должен назначать врач! Не занимайтесь ерундой и не тратьте Ваши деньги попусту!


Доктор! Вы правы, не парикмахерская!
В парикмахерской дороже!


----------



## Anti Danilevski (8 Окт 2013)

Karolin написал(а):


> *Моква*
> 
> клиника новая, радует отсутствием очередей и низкими ценами (от 2500 руб)
> *Аппарат МРТ 1,5 Тесла,*
> ...


 


Сейчас у них стоимость поясницы - 5000 рублей.


----------



## Екатерина79 (13 Окт 2013)

Где лучше сделать МРТ в Москве и на каком аппарате? И какой мощности лучше? Интересно на Юге Москвы.


----------



## Vitaly D. (13 Окт 2013)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Где лучше сделать МРТ в Москве и на каком аппарате? И какой мощности лучше? Интересно на Юге Москвы.


 
На высокопольном, поясничный и грудной минимум от 1,0 теслы,шейный от 1,5.Желательно,чтобы аппарат был в хорошем состояние ( но об этом только работники МРТ-центров знают) А,так есть сайты скидки по купонам,там постоянные акции.Например возле моего дома ( юго-запад) аппарат 1-тесла весь МРТ всего позвоночника стоит по акции ( акция круглый год) 7 т рублей,по отдельности они скидки не делают.Сам я делал недавно  снимки  в одном месте на аппарате в 1,5 теслы ( но снимки шейного отдела получились какие-то нечеткие,по сравнению с поясничным,хотя прошло всего 2 месяца.Наверное аппарат износился или подменили


----------



## Екатерина79 (13 Окт 2013)

спасибо


----------



## Екатерина79 (15 Окт 2013)

Спасибо, я записала в 83 больницу на Каширском шоссе возле Мкад - вроде у них (по информации с сайта) 2008 года Сименс 1,5 т


----------



## футболист. (5 Май 2014)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Спасибо, я записала в 83 больницу на Каширском шоссе возле Мкад - вроде у них (по информации с сайта) 2008 года Сименс 1,5 т


А номер т.и цену можно узнать?


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Май 2014)

футболист. написал(а):


> А номер т.и цену можно узнать?


КБ 83 , Ореховый бульвар 28. т.  (495) 395-64-98 Это телефон отд. МРТ (записаться по тел. можно и узнать подробности). 5000 р - 1 отдел. Я туда езжу. Все устраивает, приличная больница + платные услуги. В том числе физиотерапия  с физиотерапевтом. Туда же ходила к нейрохирургу на консультацию (главный отделения насколько помню). Но после была у невролога неудачно (возможно по причине моей усталости и неудачного контакта с врачом, или его усталости под конец дня) - лечение его конечно не принимала, кучу написал лекарств. А вот нейрохирург понравился - внимательно слушал, выслушивал, вникал , видно было шел навстречу больному с вниманием.

Физиотерапевт Лященко понравилась больше нежели другая у кот была впервые в том году. Лященко как-то более опытная показалась (точнее скорее так оно и есть). Тоже очень внимательно выслушала даже больше спрашивала что где и отсюда написала список процедур. И тоже волнуется, если говорит хуже будет- сразу к ней  Так как видно от физ процедур может и лучше быть и хуже


----------



## Наталья1990 (4 Июн 2014)

Я недавно сделала МРТ грудного отдела в Москве в Центре МР-ТОМОГРАФИИ (метро Алексеевская) за 3380 рублей томограф открытого типа, клиника одна из первых открылась в Москве. Работает больше 10 лет. Находится недалеко от метро. 

Модератор: удалена ссылка на коммерческий ресурс.


----------



## irinKaa (22 Мар 2015)

вчера только возила маму в Пушкино сфера-мрт - там новый аппарат и любые виды исследований, снимки очень четкие, срезы довольно информативные, добрый и отзывчивый персонал, мне понравилось. У них и сайт есть с телефонами и стоимостью услуг, можно позвонить и записаться.


----------



## МАнастасия (28 Мар 2015)

*Медицинский центр ОАО «Адмиралтейские верфи» 
Санкт-Петербург, Садовая улица, д. 126
ТЕЛЕФОНЫ:* (812) 713-68-36, 714-80-80
Я здесь делаю. Аппарат всё точно показывает. Однажды сделала в области в г. Гатчина. Самую большую протрузию не нашли, а она была и есть.


----------



## nadena88888 (18 Май 2015)

В августе планирую сделать посторное МРТ, посмотреть что с моей грыжей, увеличивается или уменьшается...Подскажите, где лучше сделать?Цена не интересует.Интересует, КАЧЕСТВО.Делала в Тучково там грыжу одного размера поставили, через 8 дней ездила к Дикулю, там она выросла..Хотя пребывала в стационаре в полном покое. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23679/page-3#post-238263 На форуме снимки из Дикуля. Тучковские возили в Смоленск(там кричат срочно опрация).Как заберу сразу выложу и заключение и снимки.


----------



## La murr (18 Май 2015)

*nadena88888*, почитайте посты выше с координатами клиник, выполняющих МРТ.


----------



## Lerika (21 Май 2015)

Доброго времени суток! 
Подскажите, где в Москве можно пройти процедуру МРТ открытого (!) типа и чтобы с заключением к нужному врачу.


----------



## nadena88888 (22 Май 2015)

Lerika написал(а):


> Доброго времени суток!
> Подскажите, где в Москве можно пройти процедуру МРТ открытого (!) типа и чтобы с заключением к нужному врачу.



в тучково


----------



## Lerika (22 Май 2015)

Спасибо, я в Москве совершенно не ориентируюсь, боюсь, заплутаю в Тучково (!!!) ))
Вроде нашла одну клинику, написала запрос, жду ответа. Будут новости, обязательно напишу. Думаю, пригодится.


----------



## тина 09 (10 Июн 2016)

Только что "родилась" на этом форуме...созрела(((
Мне 70 лет. Судя по рентгенам много проблем с суставами. Прежде чем прийти к хорошему доктору, решила всё же сделать МРТ, но вот задача... Надо и тазобедренные и плечевой и похоже весь позвоночник. Всё сразу не выдержу, частями? но какие?  Для начала хотя бы два. Тазобедренные однозначно -раз, а что снимать для...от болей руки-плеча? шейный или грудной отдел.
   И второй вопрос. В Апрелевке (она ближняя) аппарат  0,35. Достаточно ли его для моих запущенных проблем. (рентген показал 3-ю степень )  И при такой степени может вообще не стоит суетиться, а готовиться...к отбою(((
Очень хотелось бы пообщаться с доктором Ступиным.


----------



## La murr (10 Июн 2016)

*тина 09*, здравствуйте!
Я обратила внимание Фёдора Петровича Ступина на Ваши вопросы.
Вы и сами можете вести с ним диалог, оставив сообщение в личном профиле врача или начав личную переписку.
Но я рекомендую Вам создать собственную тему -  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20441/ в подходящем разделе форума.
Руководствуясь советами из этой темы - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/, разместите необходимую информацию - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/ и задайте волнующие Вас вопросы врачам.
При необходимости я с удовольствием Вам помогу.


----------



## тина 09 (10 Июн 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *...*я с удовольствием Вам помогу.


 
*La murr*, Спасибо большое за быстрый ответ! Я честно  говоря не надеялась, поскольку предыдущий пост от 2015 года. Сегодня уже поздно, глазки устали (я ещё и операцию катаракта недавно делала) завтра всё внимательно по Вашим ссылкам пройду.


----------



## Avrora83 (11 Июн 2016)

Добрый день, такая ситуация... Мама приехала в гости, 64 года, жаловалась на боли в спине, говорит болит сильно после обеда, иногда поднимается температура, вчера помогла отдирать обои, немного физ.нагрузки и сразу разболелась спина, темп 37,2, лежит на боках, лежать на спине ей проблематично... Хотим сделать МРТ позвоночника, т.к. подозрения на грыжу... Посоветуйте МРТ в Москве, где увидят проблему, цены от 6000 и до космических, нужно делать с контрастом? Хотелось бы не по десять раз переделывать, т.к. это очень дорого... Местные поликлиники отпадают, гражданка Украины. Буду благодарна за любую информацию!


----------



## Kuchirinka (30 Мар 2017)

Добрый день всем участникам форума!

Планирую сделать повторное МРТ-исследование пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Хочу проведать свой секвестр.
Назрело несколько вопросов. Возможно, кто-нибудь сможет/захочет ответить.

1. Заморочилась на тему МРТ открытого или закрытого типа. В чём принципиальное отличие, в смысле качества снимков? Ни клаустрофобией, ни избыточным весом не страдаю.
2. При изучении прайс-листов различных центров столкнулась с тем, что иногда МРТ для крестцового отдела стоит дороже, чем пояснично-крестцового. С чем это может быть связано? Оно точнее, подробнее?
3. Ещё предлагается МРТ крестцово-подвздошного сочленения. Правильно ли я понимаю, что это также более конкретный участок?
4. При наличии тянущей боли в районе одного тазобедренного сустава имеет ли смысл сделать дополнительно и его исследование, чтобы увидеть мышцы и связки? Или нужно делать для обоих, чтобы заметить разницу?

Спасибо.


----------



## doclega (31 Мар 2017)

1) Выбираем закрытый тип.
2) Подробнее и конкретнее
3) Очень конкретный участок КПС
4) Лучше всего сначала проконсультироваться с врачом (он назначит, что его интересует) и не заниматься самодеятельностью.
Уважаемые пациенты! Не нужно приходить на исследования как в парикмахерскую и назначать исследования сами себе как вздумается. Врачу диагносту важно изучить направление и цель вашего исследования от лечащего врача. 
Иначе из пациентов вы превращаетесь в "клиентов" со всеми вытекающими.
Пожалейте ваши деньги и время.


----------



## Kuchirinka (31 Мар 2017)

@doclega, доктор, спасибо за подробный ответ! 



doclega написал(а):


> Пожалейте ваши деньги и время.


Вы, безусловно, правы, но, к сожалению, дополнительный приём у врача (для получения направления) тоже стоит денег. Да и времени.
Вот и приходится пациентам выгадывать.

А от самодеятельности на этот раз я, пожалуй, и правда воздержусь.


----------



## Анна Голубева (18 Апр 2017)

Глупые вопросы новичка (с МРТ столкнулась впервые). Маме назначили МРТ  пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Я сначала тупо по цене искала, потом поняла, что важна мощность прибора. Оптимально - 1,5 Тесла. А как проверить мощность прибора на месте?


----------



## La murr (18 Апр 2017)

Анна Голубева написал(а):


> А как проверить мощность прибора на месте?


В любом диагностическом центре Вам предоставят информацию о том, на приборе какой мощности проводится МРТ.


----------



## doclega (18 Апр 2017)

Мощность важна.Очень классные исследования получаются на 3 тл. Но важнее квалификация врача, который будет смотреть Ваше исследование.


----------



## Анна Голубева (19 Апр 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> В любом диагностическом центре Вам предоставят информацию о том, на приборе какой мощности проводится МРТ.


Верно, но это будут только слова. В бывшем НИИ неврологии (как я поняла, мы не даем  прямые контакты и ссылки) есть разные прайсы в зависимости от мощности аппарата. В остальных клиниках мощность не указана, мой вопрос часто ставил администраторов в тупик. Может, я сильно заморочилась? 


doclega написал(а):


> Мощность важна.Очень классные исследования получаются на 3 тл. Но важнее квалификация врача, который будет смотреть Ваше исследование.


Спасибо за совет!


----------



## Michalych (24 Окт 2017)

Добрый вечер! Хотел узнать, хорошо ли делают мрт позвоночника в РКНПК им Мясникова и Институте хирургии им Вишевского? И подробное ли там дают заключение?


----------

